# Got some welders gloves for my carpet python



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

So as i have sed reacentley my carpet python is very strike happy so i when back to the pet shop and spoke to paul and he sed the best thing i should do is get some welders gloves so i whent to the tool shed and i was thinking they would cost me about £15 i was suprisd they were only £3 pound

so i am happy now that if she goses to bite she is not going to get my fingers anumore lol


----------

